# To Settle For Less



## RhoKappa

To settle for less means to accept something less ideal or worse than what one really wanted.  Here are some simple examples.

1. Lena asks Tanya why she will not marry Yuri.  Tanya answers that she will not settle for less.
2. We tried to buy the newest iPhone, but because we did not have enough money, we had to settle for less.
3. Because we have a very high budget, why should we settle for less?
4. Neznaika always settles for less.

Как сказать по-русски?


----------



## Awwal12

It seems there is no direct counterpart. Согласи́ться/соглаша́ться/быть согла́сным на ме́ньшее is the closest example, but, unlike in English, it must be contextually clear "less than what exactly". Plus, it implies some proposition, at least an imaginary one. In other circumstances I would feel the need to completely rephrase the sentences one way or another.
1. Таня отвечает, что она согласна только на идеал.
2. Нам пришлось удовлетвориться меньшим (not very colloquial, though) -> нам пришлось купить что-то попроще (like it would likely sound normally).
3. Почему мы должны соглашаться/быть согласны (the context! It may be necessary to rephrase it as well) на меньшее?
4. Незнайка всегда доволен тем, что есть.


----------



## HotIcyDonut

No direct universal counterpart. But some variants may come to mind: "экономить [на чём-либо]" if you talk about services/goods that need money or "экономить [что-либо]" if you talk about some expendable resource (money itself/water/electricity/wood/Internet traffic/food/oil...), "ограничиваться чем-либо" (as a variant: "ограничивать себя в чём-либо") or "довольствоваться малым/чем/тем что есть/тем что имеется/имеющимся" for smth more general.

Лена спрашивает Таню, почему бы той не выйти за Юрия. Таня отвечает, что на меньшее не согласна

Мы пробовали купить новейший/самый новый Айфон, но в силу/по причине/из-за недостатка/из-за нехватки денег нам пришлось ограничить себя/ограничиться меньшим

Раз/поскольку у нас такой щедрый бюджет, [то] зачем нам экономить [на смете]?

Незнайка всегда довольствуется тем, что может себе позволить

Also, there's a related proverb: "Лучше синица в руках, чем журавль в небе". You may make a sentence with it if you want to say that at least smth is better than nothing at all, e.g.:

.. Таня отвечает, что синица в руках её не устраивает.

.. но из-за нехватки денег нам пришлось ограничиться синицей в руках

.. зачем нам ограничивать себя синицей в руках?

Для Незнайки синица в руках всегда лучше журавля в небе.


----------



## GCRaistlin

1._ Лена спрашивает Таню, почему та не хочет замуж за Юрия. Таня отвечает, что второсортный товар не для нее._


Awwal12 said:


> 1. Таня отвечает, что она согласна только на идеал.


_Идеал_ hardly suits here as Tanya still wants to marry a real man.


HotIcyDonut said:


> Лена спрашивает Таню, почему бы той не выйти за Юрия. Таня отвечает, что на меньшее не согласна


На меньшее чем что?

2. _Мы хотели купить новый "Айфон", но денег на него не хватило, поэтому пришлось взять кое-что попроще._


Awwal12 said:


> нам пришлось купить что-то попроще


_что-то_ doesn't suit here as we do know what we bought.


HotIcyDonut said:


> Мы пробовали купить новейший/самый новый Айфон


... но нас выгнали из магазина. При чем тут недостаток денег - непонятно.

3. _У нас достаточно денег - почему мы должны тут экономить?_


HotIcyDonut said:


> поскольку у нас такой щедрый бюджет


Бюджет не может быть щедрым. Бюджет - это план либо фонд.

4. _Незнайка всегда готов умерить свои амбиции._


Awwal12 said:


> 4. Незнайка всегда доволен тем, что есть.


Not at all. If he's satisfied how can we say he accepts something worse than he really wants to?


HotIcyDonut said:


> Незнайка всегда довольствуется тем, что может себе позволить


Тоже нет. Вопрос не в том, что он может себе позволить, а в том, согласен ли он удовольствоваться меньшим, чем хочет.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> _Идеал_ hardly suits here as Tanya still wants to marry a real man.


You know, somebody's particular ideal doesn't necessary have to be unachievable. 


GCRaistlin said:


> _что-то_ doesn't suit here as we do know what we bought.


I am actually not sure. "Кое-что" is a safe option, of course. But as long as the nature of the object is totally irrelevant by the moment, "что-то" sounds acceptable to me as well. "Кое-что" certainly marks the relevance of the object by the very notion that its nature is known to the first party and unknown to the second; it almost pleads for the question "what was it, tell it already".


GCRaistlin said:


> Not at all. If he's satisfied how can we say he accepts something worse than he really wants to?


I am sorry?.. I may theoretically want one billion dollars, but I will gladly accept one million as well.  I cannot see any kind of contradition here.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> You know, somebody's particular ideal doesn't necessary have to be unachievable.


I mean that _идеал_, as something abstract, can't stand as a synonym of a man (but can be used as his description).



Awwal12 said:


> I am actually not sure. "Кое-что" is a safe option, of course. But as long as the nature of the object is totally irrelevant by the moment, "что-то" sounds acceptable to me as well.





> Местоимение что-то (соответственно кто-то) указывает на неизвестное как для говорящего, так и для слушающего, например: _Что-то промелькнуло в воздухе. Кто-то стучится в дверь._
> Местоимение кое-что (соответственно кое-кто) указывает на неизвестное слушающему, но в какой-то степени известное говорящему, например: _Я кое-что помню об этом случае. Придется кое-кого посвятить в детали вопроса._ Ср. различие в употреблении что-то и кое-что, связанное с наличием разных личных местоимений в роли подлежащего: _Я кое-что мог бы рассказать вам._ — _Он что-то мог бы рассказать нам._


Розенталь Д.Э. и др. Справочник. ГЛАВА XXXIX



Awwal12 said:


> I may theoretically want one billion dollars, but I will gladly accept one million as well.


That's a bad example, and here's why:

A million dollars is not "worse" than a billion. It's just a good little part of it. Compare "a million vs a billion" pair to "an old rusty bicycle vs a new brilliant BMW" pair.
The context of your example implies that you'd accept a million for nothing.


----------



## Rosett

Settle for less -> (у)довольствоваться меньшим/малым, соглашаться на меньшее.

1. ... она не будет довольствоваться меньшим.
2. ... нам пришлось удовольствоваться меньшим.
3. ... почему нам (надо) соглашаться на меньшее?
4. ... всегда довольствуется малым.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> 1. ... она не будет довольствоваться меньшим.


Это о будущем муже? И где это так говорят?


Rosett said:


> 3. ... почему нам (надо) соглашаться на меньшее?


В оригинале речь о большом бюджете. О чем "меньшем" тогда речь?


Rosett said:


> 4. ... всегда довольствуется малым.


Если он хочет малого, он тоже довольствуется малым. И это не то, что имелось в виду в оригинальной фразе.


----------



## Rosett

GCRaistlin said:


> Это о будущем муже? И где это так говорят?


«Если родится дочь, я тоже уеду; в этом случае придётся довольствоваться меньшим, но и этого будет больше, чем достаточно. До тех пор, пока я не встречу достойный титул и достойного человека»


----------



## Budspok

Can't think of anything better  than  довОльствоваться мЕньшим...


----------



## Rosett

GCRaistlin said:


> Если он хочет малого, он тоже довольствуется малым. И это не то, что имелось в виду в оригинальной фразе.


А что имелось в виду в этой фразе? В ней нет вообще никакого контекста, и сравнения тоже нет, чтобы обосновать «меньшее». Меньшее чего?


----------



## Rosett

GCRaistlin said:


> В оригинале речь о большом бюджете. О чем "меньшем" тогда речь?


Субъекту фразы необходимо освоить большой бюджет - скорее всего, чтобы его не сократили не следующий год. Поэтому довольствоваться меньшим он не хочет.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> «Если родится дочь, я тоже уеду; в этом случае придётся довольствоваться меньшим, но и этого будет больше, чем достаточно. До тех пор, пока я не встречу достойный титул и достойного человека»


Не совсем понятно, к чему вы привели эту цитату. Вы представьте: разговаривают две девушки. "Ты чего за Юру замуж-то не хочешь? - Да меньшим не хочу довольствоваться". Меньшим чем что? Чем кто? Уж не говоря о том, что мужем, как бы это выразиться, не довольствуются вообще-то.


Rosett said:


> А что имелось в виду в этой фразе? В ней нет вообще никакого контекста


Контекст есть, задан английским устойчивым словосочетанием. Незнайка всегда готов удовольствоваться чем-то, что хуже, чем то, что он хотел бы (иметь, получить и т. д.). Из этого вовсе не следует, что он всегда довольствуется им. Приходится - довольствуется меньшим, а есть возможность - большим.


Rosett said:


> сравнения тоже нет, чтобы обосновать «меньшее». Меньшее чего?


А почему вы привязались к этому "меньшему"? ТС просил перевод примеров употребления, а не голого оборота. Не подходит тут "меньшее" просто, а "малое" тем более.


Rosett said:


> Субъекту фразы необходимо освоить большой бюджет - скорее всего, чтобы его не сократили не следующий год. Поэтому довольствоваться меньшим он не хочет.


Меньшим чем? Бюджетом? А по-моему, речь об отсутствии необходимости экономить на чем-то, что закупается в рамках этого бюджета.
*
RhoKappa*, can you please explain the sense of the example 3?


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Розенталь Д.Э. и др. Справочник. ГЛАВА XXXIX


I must remind that I am not any less of a native speaker than Rosenthal was after all.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Понятие native speaker вовсе не означает "в совершенстве владеющий". И Розенталь, полагаю, все же даст вам здесь определенную фору. Впрочем, вы можете попробовать опровергнуть процитированный фрагмент своими примерами.


----------



## Rosett

GCRaistlin said:


> Не совсем понятно, к чему вы привели эту цитату. Вы представьте: разговаривают две девушки. "Ты чего за Юру замуж-то не хочешь? - Да меньшим не хочу довольствоваться". Меньшим чем что? Чем кто? Уж не говоря о том, что мужем, как бы это выразиться, не довольствуются вообще-то.


Девушка из вашего примера не хочет довольствоваться меньшим, чем её уровень притязаний в отношении будущего мужа.

Вы привели собственный неудачный пример и с изысканной лёгкостью его опровергли, как бы играя в настольный теннис со стенкой.

Метонимически довольствоваться можно, в принципе, чем угодно. Главное - как построить фразу.

Вот вам другие, серьёзные примеры для разбора:

«Jan. 11, 2018 · ... о Сартре. Они даже не обсуждают Маньку из бухгалтерии, которая с трудом отличает “Лачетти” от “Ламборгини” и потому довольствуется мужем-нищебродом на “Шевроле”.»

«Самодостаточная женщина довольствуется мужем. Ей не надо утверждаться за счёт  количества мужчин.»

«Она закрывает глаза на «сюрпризы» в семейной жизни и довольствуется мужем-красавцем в качестве кормильца, любовника и примерного отца детей. Это немало. Однако настораживают слова о цене, ...»


----------



## Rosett

GCRaistlin said:


> Контекст есть, задан английским устойчивым словосочетанием. Незнайка всегда готов удовольствоваться чем-то, что хуже, чем то, что он хотел бы (иметь, получить и т. д.). Из этого вовсе не следует, что он всегда довольствуется им. Приходится - довольствуется меньшим, а есть возможность - большим.


Если, по вашей версии, контекст задан английским устойчивым словосочетанием, то обсуждаемый вариант перевода тоже содержит на этом месте русское устойчивое словосочетание.

Про Незнайку из данного примера мы знаем как раз только то, что он всегда довольствуется малым или меньшим, чем бо́льшее. Малое в данном случае имеет значение меньшего, чем бо́льшее, даже если есть возможность или соблазн воспользоваться бо́льшим.


----------



## Vovan

*"Разме́ниваться на ме́лочи (or: разме́ниваться по мелоча́м)"* literally means "to get oneself exchanged for coins or a number of insignificant things". But it doesn't have to be all/many "coins" right at once to use the idiom.

Some people might say,
_Зачем мне встречаться с таким, как он? Пусть у меня давно никого нет, но размениваться по мелочам я не буду. (Why would I start a loving relationship with a man like him? I may have been lonely for quite a time, but I'm not to going to settle for less.)
_​Here's an article with this very usage of the idiom:
Литсовет: "Не размениваться по мелочам", Рубина О. А.

This is not an equivalent of the English "settle for less" per se, but just a contextual synonym in some of the contexts.


----------



## Rosett

GCRaistlin said:


> Меньшим чем? Бюджетом? А по-моему, речь об отсутствии необходимости экономить на чем-то, что закупается в рамках этого бюджета


Да, бюджетом, точнее - его расходной частью. Бюджет - это закон, который необходимо выполнять, поэтому экономия, по мнению субъекта, неуместна.


----------



## Vovan

HotIcyDonut said:


> довольствоваться {малым | тем, что есть | тем, что имеется | имеющимся}


Brilliant as general equivalents!

1. Не хочу довольствоваться малым.
2. Пришлось довольствоваться малым.
3. Почему мы должны довольствоваться малым?
4. Он всегда довольствуется малым.

Update: to make the equivalent more universal (less context-dependent), I suggest a couple of alterations:
*({согласиться | быть согласным/готовым}) довольствоваться {малым/меньшим | тем, что есть | тем, что имеется | имеющимся}*
_Кто-то согласен довольствоваться меньшим и готов принять женщину, которая нравится только внешне либо, наоборот, имеет только подходящие черты характера.  (Из Интернета.)
_​4. Он всегда готов довольствоваться меньшим.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> Вы привели собственный неудачный пример


Ваше
_... она не будет довольствоваться меньшим_
есть то же самое, что
_Да меньшим не хочу довольствоваться_
Так что это не мой неудачный пример, а ваш неудачный перевод.



Rosett said:


> Девушка из вашего примера не хочет довольствоваться меньшим, чем её уровень притязаний в отношении будущего мужа.


Довольствоваться меньшим, чем уровень притязаний.
Довольствоваться чем-то, что ниже уровня ее притязаний.



Rosett said:


> Вот вам другие, серьёзные примеры для разбора:
> довольствуется мужем-нищебродом
> довольствуется мужем
> довольствуется мужем-красавцем


Из ваших серьезных примеров очевидно, что речь в них не о будущей свадьбе, а о состоявшемся браке. И здесь - да, "довольствоваться" вполне подходит, потому что "глаза видели, что брали, а теперь пусть хоть повылазиют": у этого слова есть довольно-таки сильный негативный оттенок. Никто же не говорит: "Я довольствуюсь большим". Говорят: "Я _не_ довольствуюсь малым". Поэтому в отношении _мечты_ о муже слово _довольствоваться _не подходит никак. Это во-первых. А во-вторых, заметьте: во всех трех примерах - никакого "меньшего", никакого сравнения. А у вас?



Rosett said:


> Про Незнайку из данного примера мы знаем как раз только то, что он всегда довольствуется малым или меньшим, чем бо́льшее. Малое в данном случае имеет значение меньшего, чем бо́льшее, даже если есть возможность или соблазн воспользоваться бо́льшим.


Нет. Он всегда _согласен _на меньшее, но что он получает на самом деле - меньшее или то, что хотел, - мы не знаем.
Пьяница рад получить на бутылку водки, но всегда готов согласиться и на стакан дрянного винца. Означает ли это, что он всегда ограничится стаканом?



Rosett said:


> Бюджет - это закон, который необходимо выполнять


А налоги у вас куда платятся? В закон? Но это так, лирика. А по сути - вы, по-моему, неправильно поняли исходную фразу и, соответствуенно, неправильно перевели. Речь вовсе не о государственном бюджете (бюджетном плане), соответственно, нет опасности, что бюджет (бюджетный фонд) на будущий год нам сократят, если мы не потратим деньги в этом. Речь о некоем деле (ремонте квартиры, скажем), на которое выделена значительная сумма. Настолько значительная, что нам нет нужды покупать российскую краску, если есть возможность купить финскую.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Brilliant as general equivalents!


I definitely disagree. Especially for (4) as it distorts the meaning of the original example. The rest ones are just awkward and inaccurate. Maybe except (2).


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Especially for (4) as it distorts the meaning of the original example. T


Are you absolutely sure that you understand the original sentence correctly?


GCRaistlin said:


> 4. _Незнайка всегда готов умерить свои амбиции_


Please refer to the article...
Are You Used to Settling for Less? |
...to find out that a person who is said "to be always settling for less" may not know about the fact!
What "ambitions" are you talking about?


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Понятие native speaker вовсе не означает "в совершенстве владеющий". И Розенталь, полагаю, все же даст вам здесь определенную фору. Впрочем, вы можете попробовать опровергнуть процитированный фрагмент своими примерами.


Я не понимаю, что здесь можно опровергнуть, как и, вообще, зачем. Любой носитель по определению в совершенстве владеет как минимум общеразговорным языком, а Розенталь, в свою очередь, вряд ли глубоко владел блатной музыкой, сленгом музыкантов и диалектами северо-восточной зоны (которые, безусловно, тоже все представляют собой русский язык). Разумеется, владение общеразговорным языком не предполагает владение языком литературным в какой бы то ни было степени (в частности, умения писать в соответствии с его нормами). Но мы, вроде бы, обсуждаем абсолютно общеразговорные вещи. Можно, конечно, объявить такой узус "неграмотным" и сделать вид, что его как бы и нет в природе, но мне смутно сдается, что это контрпродуктивно.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Are you absolutely sure that you understand the original sentence correctly?


Переведем объяснение ТС буквально:
_To settle for less means to accept something less ideal or worse than what one really wanted._ = ... _означает соглашаться на что-то менее идеальное или худшее, чем то, чего на самом деле хочешь._
Нет возражений? Теперь смотрим:
_4. Он всегда довольствуется малым _- Где здесь хотя бы намек на то, что на самом деле он хочет большего? Перевод расширительно толкует оригинал, а значит, искажает его смысл.


Vovan said:


> Please refer to the article...


Прочитал. С т. зр. автора, жертвовать собственными интересами в отношениях - порочно, даже если это делается добровольно, "не делайте так". Отсюда и оценка такого поведения как _settling for less_. Но это личное мнение автора (ожидаемо - женщины). А кто счастлив самим фактом наличия мужа, тот не будет употреблять этого выражения при оценке отношений.


Vovan said:


> What "ambitions" are you talking about?


Мною это слово употреблено в значении
_обычно мн. ч._ необоснованные претензии, притязания на что-либо
Хотим бутылку водки, но будем рады и стакану портвейна.


Awwal12 said:


> Любой носитель по определению в совершенстве владеет как минимум общеразговорным языком


Ошибаетесь. Он владеет им ровно в той степени, в какой ему удалось его освоить - путем общения с другими, чтения книг и т. д. Тот факт, что ни на каком другом языке свою мысль данный носитель лучше выразить не может, ничего не меняет. Вокруг полно людей, которые не в состоянии внятно выразить свои мысли.


Awwal12 said:


> Розенталь, в свою очередь, вряд ли глубоко владел блатной музыкой, сленгом музыкантов и диалектами северо-восточной зоны


Вы говорите о владениями специфическими понятиями. А я - о владении общими языковыми инструментами.


Awwal12 said:


> мы, вроде бы, обсуждаем абсолютно общеразговорные вещи.


В общеразговорном языке упрощаются конструкции, а не ослабляются требования к точности смысла.


Awwal12 said:


> Можно, конечно, объявить такой узус "неграмотным"


Он и есть неграмотный, без всяких кавычек.
_Я вижу что-то непонятное_ (некую вещь, которой не могу пока дать оценки)
_В твоей работе кое-что непонятно для меня_ (Я разбирал твою работу и наткнулся на вывод, сделанный непонятно из чего)
_В твоей работе что-то непонятно для меня_ (Тебе что-то непонятно в моей работе, но ты не знаешь что? Как же ты ее читал?)


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Переведем объяснение ТС буквально


А зачем? Есть масса дефиниций в словарях:


> to accept or agree to something, *or to decide to have something*, although it is not exactly what you want *or it is not the best
> *
> settle for sth Meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary


Дело не в мыслях автора, а в том, что она "раскрывает" эллипс:
to settle for less {than you want | than you deserve}.


GCRaistlin said:


> _Он всегда довольствуется малым _- Где здесь хотя бы намек на то, что на самом деле он хочет большего?


Его нет. Потому что и не должно быть.
Я спорю с вашим тезисом об "искажении" мною оригинального смысла.
На самом же деле, и у вас полправды, и у меня. А английское выражение не имеет универсального эквивалента в русском языке - как минимум потому, что двусмысленно из-за эллипса.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> _Я вижу что-то непонятное_ (некую вещь, которой не могу пока дать оценки)
> _В твоей работе кое-что непонятно для меня_ (Я разбирал твою работу и наткнулся на вывод, сделанный непонятно из чего)
> _В твоей работе что-то непонятно для меня_ (Тебе что-то непонятно в моей работе, но ты не знаешь что? Как же ты ее читал?)


Третий вариант невозможен, поскольку "что-то" акцентировано. Ср., однако:
"Вчера прочитал твою работу. Чего-то я так и не понял, с чем-то пришлось долго разбираться, но вообще здорово у тебя получилось."  (Говорящий теоретически может перечислить, чего он не понял и с чем ему пришлось долго разбираться, но делать этого явно не намерен.)


GCRaistlin said:


> В общеразговорном языке упрощаются конструкции, а не ослабляются требования к точности смысла.


Если бы это было так, то, во-первых, в общеразговорном языке существовала бы вся мыслимая научная терминология (которая и предназначена для максимально точной передачи смысла), а во-вторых, в языке не происходило бы непрерывных сдвигов значения отдельных слов и целых синтаксических конструкций (каковые сдвиги возможны в конечном счёте только за счёт недоопределенности смысла).


GCRaistlin said:


> Он и есть неграмотный, без всяких кавычек.


Боюсь, "неграмотный" - экстралингвистическое понятие.
Не говоря уже о том, что "неграмотное выражение", применяемое большинством, имеет свойство через некоторое время становиться "грамотным" (поскольку в противном случае если не нам, то нашим внукам русский литературный язык пришлось бы учить уже как иностранный - наподобие того, как все арабы учат литературный арабский, - и в нормотворчестве с разговорной нормой приходится волей-неволей считаться).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> to accept or agree to something, *or to decide to have something*, although it is not exactly what you want *or it is not the best*


_To decide to have something_ _that is not the best_ вовсе не означает _To always select something that is not the best_. К тому же _the best_ здесь - понятие априори субъективное, оно должно являться таковым для субъекта, а в вашем варианте про Незнайку _малое _является антонимом уже вашего личного the best. Например, я пользуюсь старым телефоном Nokia - довольствуюсь ли я малым, с точки зрения большинства? Определенно да. Но значит ли это, что я _settle for less_, "успокаиваюсь на меньшем"? Да ни в коем случае - мне просто смартфоны не нравятся.


Vovan said:


> Его нет. Потому что и не должно быть.


А мы спросим у носителей: To settle for less


Awwal12 said:


> "Вчера прочитал твою работу. Чего-то я так и не понял, с чем-то пришлось долго разбираться, но вообще здорово у тебя
> получилось."  (Говорящий теоретически может перечислить, чего он не понял и с чем ему пришлось долго разбираться, но делать этого явно не намерен.)


Это
- это:
_Вчера прочитал твою работу. *Кое-чего* я так и не понял, *кое с чем* пришлось долго разбираться, но вообще здорово у тебя получилось._
То, что он не намерен углубляться в подробности, не имеет никакого значения.


Awwal12 said:


> Если бы это было так, то, во-первых, в общеразговорном языке существовала бы вся мыслимая научная терминология


Речь о точности смысла общеязыковых инструментов, при чем тут научная терминология?


Awwal12 said:


> Боюсь, "неграмотный" - экстралингвистическое понятие.


Я всего лишь ответил вашими же словами. Но - окей, пусть не неграмотный, а некорректный: местоимение "что-то" употреблено в значении, которого не имеет.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> _t_. К тому же _the best_ здесь - понятие априори субъективное, оно должно являться таковым для субъекта, а в вашем варианте про Незнайку _малое _является антонимом уже вашего личного the best.


А вы спросите носителей, может ли фраза в #1 быть чьим-то мнением относительного другого субъекта? И может ли быть так, что сам субъект мог бы не согласиться с таким мнением.

Теперь относительно "всегда": как снять проблему. Смотрите:
_Он доволен и этому ( т.е. меньшему, немногому).
Он довольствуется малым._
На мой взгляд, вполне синонимично в контексте беседы.
Как бы то ни было, я внёс дополнение в свой пост выше.
_Он всегда готов довольствоваться меньшим._
Так лучше?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> А вы спросите носителей, может ли фраза в #1 быть чьим-то мнением относительного другого субъекта? И может ли быть так, что сам субъект мог бы не согласиться с таким мнением.


Определимся с понятиями. #1 - это про замужество. Субъект там Таня. Она оценивает объект (Юрия), естественно, субъективно, это очевидно из контекста. Более того: из него же следует, пусть и неявно, что Лена, выступая в качестве субъекта, тот же объект оценивает иначе.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Это
> - это:
> _Вчера прочитал твою работу. *Кое-чего* я так и не понял, *кое с чем* пришлось долго разбираться, но вообще здорово у тебя получилось._
> То, что он не намерен углубляться в подробности, не имеет никакого значения.


Что значит ?
Есть понятие неграмматичности, есть понятие нелитературности, и их крайне важно разграничивать, если мы говорим об изучении языка или его формальном описании.
Вы считаете, что так (почти) никто не говорит?
То, что "*Я прочитал твою работу, но чего-то не понял." неграмматично, должно быть очевидно большинству носителей независимо от уровня грамотности. С другой стороны, приведенная выше конструкция явно будет являться для носителей более приемлемой.


GCRaistlin said:


> Речь о точности смысла общеязыковых инструментов, при чем тут научная терминология?


Потому что только научная терминология обеспечивает, по крайней мере, достаточно строгое соответствие между словом и денотатом. У общеязыковых же инструментов, как было сказано, смысл в большинстве случаев по факту "плавает" за счет перифраз, метонимий, метафор, эллипсов, переосмысления конструкций и т.д.
Является ли глагол "одолжить" общеязыковым инструментом? Какие значения он имеет в словарях, а какие - в реальной речи? И как вообще такое искажение перспективы глагола *могло возникнуть и закрепиться*, если бы в разговорной речи по факту не "ослаблялись требования к точности выражения"?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Вы считаете, что так (почти) никто не говорит?


Так рассуждать крайне нельзя  (Вы ведь поняли, что я имел в виду? Значит ли это, что такой оборот допустим?) Мало ли как говорят - вопрошающий-то рассчитывает на грамотный ответ (под которым подразумевается соответствие смыслов современной словарно-литературной норме).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> _Он всегда готов довольствоваться меньшим._
> Так лучше?


Опять: меньшим чем что? Английский пример самодостаточен, ваш перевод - нет.
Кстати, носитель языка дал ответ, можете взглянуть.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> _Он всегда готов довольствоваться меньшим._
> 
> 
> 
> Опять: меньшим чем что? Английский пример самодостаточен, ваш перевод - нет.
Click to expand...

Поспрашивайте знакомых, как они поняли бы эту фразу. Вы поймете, что преувеличиваете.


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Vovan*
Задаю и вам вопрос: если все носители русского понимают, что значит "крайне нельзя", перестает ли этот оборот быть корявым?

ТС попросил дать перевод конкретных фраз, имеющих законченный смысл на английском языке. Вы же берете фактически словарное значение и пытаетесь составить перевод. Естественно, что получается коряво. Естественно, что вас все равно поймут. И естественно, это не то, что хотел получить ТС, - иначе бы он просто заглянул в словарь.


----------

